# Why are Cherubs so damn evil??!



## badazzpanda (Sep 1, 2004)

Saw this little fella in Kowloon park Hong Kong.

Everywhere I go cherubs are evil, in rome they are depicted drowning people and hourses!  :? 

Tried to create as darker image as possible.







 :twisted:


----------



## Artemis (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice...gives me the feeling of deep thought.


----------



## santino (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow... causes shiver 
really nice pic!


----------



## Peldor (Sep 1, 2004)

like the darkness...  kinda looks like a "I am sorry for what I am about to do" moment ... :-o


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2004)

I like the shadows here.


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought they were supposed to be nice, not evil!  That pic looks so sad!


----------

